# Winnipeg and BMQ/SQ



## medicjade (12 May 2005)

:warstory:
Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone is doing their basic out in winnipeg in july? I was also wondering what its like to train there

Cheers!


----------



## D-n-A (12 May 2005)

You doing your course at a reserve unit armoury there?  Wonder why there not sending you all to Shilo.

Anyways, it'll be hot an lots of mosquitos, have fun   >


----------



## Gouki (12 May 2005)

I did my res. BMQ in Minto armouries .... it sucked bigtime. Sgt. S and WO D are great (S being one of those hardcore machines but he really knows his stuff) and WO Desjardins, if he hasn't retired yet, is an amazing leader, hard on you but in a motivating way and doesn't mindlessly or needlessly tear you down and leave you there.

I also recall a MCpl S, who was one of the most funniest people I've met in the CF.. if you happen to have him you'll see what I mean. Hopefully you won't have to live in the armouries for the entire time either.


----------



## D-n-A (12 May 2005)

You might want to edit out those peoples name's, since they probably don't want them posted up.


----------



## RossF (12 May 2005)

I'll be in Shilo. A teacher of mine who was in the army a while back told me that Shilo was the ***hole of Canada. Then again, that's just one person's opinion.


----------



## Gouki (12 May 2005)

It's basically a common fact, I hate it here and anyone sane does too.

Terrible location (great for training but thats it), we only got the canex to rely on and like 3 shops (pizza hut, RJ's cafe and Forbidden flavours) and generally its like no one cares here. Roads are pieces of crap, the buildings are dilapidated (sp?) the PMQ's are out of date and internally in need of severe repair (some externally as well) and no one really wants to do anything about it.. Those few who do try to say something like "hey this is pretty f*****d we should do it this way or that way" are ignored or deemed "trouble makers" so everything stays the same which is CRAPPY. Factor in the brutally cold winters and you got the reason why basically everyone avoids Shilo.


----------



## medicjade (13 May 2005)

Well Well, can't wait to go to this place then. Originally I thought I was going to Wainwright, and I was excited about that, but anyhow, i will have to make the best i can out of the location. Thanks for all your input guys, I appreciate it!

*cheers*


----------



## PuckChaser (13 May 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> You doing your course at a reserve unit armoury there?   Wonder why there not sending you all to Shilo.
> 
> Anyways, it'll be hot an lots of mosquitos, have fun     >



Comms Reserve pretty much fills the base during the summer time for PLQ and BRT courses. 

Seconded on the mosquitos, and the heat. Also, its got crazy weather. +35 in the shade during the day, but like -5 at night with a crazy wind that whips up every once and a while.


----------



## Gouki (13 May 2005)

I think it was this time last year .. first tuesday of last may I believe, when a freak snow storm hit and dumped about a foot of snow ... then it was all gone by friday.


----------



## rcr (13 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I think it was this time last year .. first tuesday of last may I believe, when a freak snow storm hit and dumped about a foot of snow ... then it was all gone by friday.



No, it was more like 6 inches, atleast in Winnipeg.  It didn't last long but it broke a lot of tree limbs.


----------



## Gouki (13 May 2005)

Here it was halfway up my car tires, and I had to shovel out the walkway to the gym.. So I guess Winnipeg got it easier.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (14 May 2005)

The snow storm happened on May 11 and 12 last year. For Shilo (Brandon) 19.8cm of snow on the 11th and 14.4cm of snow on the 12th, for Winnipeg 28.3cm of snow on the 11th and 2.1cm of snow on the 12th.

And yes I have too much time on my hands but I live in Shilo, so that should explain why.

edit: It is snowing now :rage:   :threat::rage:   :threat::rage: :threat:


----------



## Gouki (14 May 2005)

Yeah I know, and what timing too.. it was almost this time last year that this BS storm hit. Everyone who leaves here will remember the weather forever I think.


----------



## Highland Laddie (16 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I did my res. BMQ in Minto armouries .... it sucked bigtime. Sgt. S and WO D are great (S being one of those hardcore machines but he really knows his stuff) and WO Desjardins, if he hasn't retired yet, is an amazing leader, hard on you but in a motivating way and doesn't mindlessly or needlessly tear you down and leave you there.
> 
> I also recall a MCpl S, who was one of the most funniest people I've met in the CF.. if you happen to have him you'll see what I mean. Hopefully you won't have to live in the armouries for the entire time either.



Steve - FYI, be careful what you post. The CF is very 'small' and word gets around quickly. You never know who is on these boards as well. Case in point - I'm from a unit in Minto, and I work with both of those individuals all the time. Just a head's up.


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ (16 May 2005)

Did i hear you right you were happy about going to Wainwright???? LMAO i know your new but trust me Wainwright is no better than Shilo. It's just as hot, just as many mosquito's, your in the middle of nowhere, but i guess just like anywhere else in the CF they post us or send us for training as long as you have your buddies suffering with you you'll be fine. Enjoy your BMQ and future with the CF. Cheers!!


----------



## Gouki (16 May 2005)

Highland Laddie said:
			
		

> Steve - FYI, be careful what you post. The CF is very 'small' and word gets around quickly. You never know who is on these boards as well. Case in point - I'm from a unit in Minto, and I work with both of those individuals all the time. Just a head's up.



Yeah, my bad I misinterpreted the rules.. for some reason I thought it was nothing negative about people in public. Chalk it up to just a mental screwup I suppose, cheers.


----------



## medicjade (22 May 2005)

Yes, I was originally told that I was going off to Wainwright for my BMQ and SQ, but I was told recently that my courses were in Winnipeg. So I WAS happy with going to wainwright because it's a base, and it sounded great. Lets see how I like good ol' winnipeg  :threat:


----------



## ROB14 (4 Jul 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Yeah, my bad I misinterpreted the rules.. for some reason I thought it was nothing negative about people in public. Chalk it up to just a mental screwup I suppose, cheers.


Plus Im sure there is a few more Minto Armour-ers posting here 




			
				CDN Jade said:
			
		

> Yes, I was originally told that I was going off to Wainwright for my BMQ and SQ, but I was told recently that my courses were in Winnipeg. So I WAS happy with going to wainwright because it's a base, and it sounded great. Lets see how I like good ol' winnipeg  :threat:


I heard that they are running some of the BMQ courses out of the Kapyong Barracks. I dont know about the SQ course though

Enjoy your course and good luck, Winnipeg is a fun city most of the time


----------



## CH1 (5 Jul 2005)

Ahh young lads

Be thankful, there is worse places than Minto or Shilo.  My preference has always been Shilo over Wainwright.  Where else can you go from Boreal forest to dessert, & swimming @ Treesbank Ferry?
The last time I went swimming in Wainwright, it was in a slough.  At least Shilo is all sand, save a couple of small spots.  

The Country Club in Shilo (if it's still there) used to be a hot spot for the Jnr ranks, although you had to stay out of the red light district several blocks away.

Kapyong Barracks (Fort Osborne Barracks or South site, in my time), looks awfully desserted.  Don't know if the lights are on & nobody home.

Minto is a mixed blessing & as far as I know (subject to correction), has not billoted any body since the early 70's except in emergency.  It no longer has kithen facilities or showers, from what I'm was told.

At any rate good luck & have fun where ever.

Cheers


----------



## Gouki (5 Jul 2005)

Country Club is still here (or I just confused it for the golf course who the hell knows anymore) but the "red light district" is definately still here. If you can call it a district..


----------



## CH1 (5 Jul 2005)

There I go.  At least the "A" & "E" lines are gone.  There should be some marks on the parade square facing the old "E" line & RCEME workshop.  Happened when some Arty types didn't check their trailing pins before moving.

From what I hear, the pig farm still radiates toward #3 mess hall.

I'll have to drop in to the Country Club one of these days.  Many a memory there, I think, Can't remember! Made the stroll more than once from there to the MP shack.

Also have to stop @ the WO's & SGT's Mess to see how they made out with the cedar slabs fm B.C.

Just remember if you are out playing & you stumble on an area that is fenced off, Stay out of it.  It is not a place to play if you do not want to make an ash of yourself.

Cheers


----------

